# Cajun Green Onion Sausage?



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone got a good recipe for Cajun Green Onion Sausage?

Thanks!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## diesel (Jun 12, 2012)

Umm..  Can't wait!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 12, 2012)

http://cappyandpegody.blogspot.com/2011/03/making-cajun-green-onion-sausage.html


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, yeah, I found that one earlier.
I was hoping that someone here would have some input.


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you find this one: http://creatingnirvanatoday.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-orleans-green-onion-sausage-and.html


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, thanks, I also found the following in Paul Kirk's book, "Paul Kirk's Championship Barbecue."



























~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the idea of the added green garlic in the Besh recipe.


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I like the idea of the added green garlic in the Besh recipe.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Does sound good! Maybe tweak the two? I've done things like that to get the taste I want. I found it by searching New Orleans Cajun Green Onion Sausage


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll likely create something of my own if someone doesn't chime-in with a favorite. 

~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 12, 2012)

7 lbs lean meat

1.5 lbs pork butt

1.5 lbs pork fat

4 T salt

4 T fresh chopped parsley

3 T course black pepper

1 T onion powder

1 T marjoram

4 minced garlic cloves

3 cups green onions, chopped

1 cup NFPM

1 cup cold water

hog casings

For creole style add the following

2 T paprika

2 T crushed red pepper

1 t cayenne

1/2 t thyme

1/2 t allspice

1/2 t rubbed sage

AND

Reduce the parsley to 1/2 cup and the black pepper to 2 T

grind meats if needed. Mix ingredients with meat until mixed well. careful not to over work the fat in the meat. Stuff your normal way, grill, bake, fry, broil.


----------



## sam3 (Jun 13, 2012)

And there you have it....


----------



## gatejumper dale (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never even heard of this sausage before but I will definitely be playing around with this recipe.  Am I correct in assuming that this is a fresh sausage?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

They make it both fresh and smoked.

Thanks for the recipe nepas!

~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 13, 2012)

Gatejumper Dale said:


> I've never even heard of this sausage before but I will definitely be playing around with this recipe.  Am I correct in assuming that this is a fresh sausage?


Yes this is fresh sausage. you can smoke if you add cure.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jun 14, 2012)

nepas said:


> 7 lbs lean meat
> 
> 1.5 lbs pork butt
> 
> ...


Is that supposed to be increase the parsley to 1/2 cup?


----------



## jenkins (Aug 27, 2012)

What is NFPM?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 27, 2012)

jenkins said:


> What is NFPM?



Non-Fat Powdered Milk



~Martin


----------



## jenkins (Aug 30, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Non-Fat Powdered Milk
> ~Martin


thanks.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Apr 25, 2014)

A college buddy introduced me to this stuff years ago.  He would bring it back for New Orleans when he went home to visit.  I am just getting into stuffing my own sausage and thought I would see if there were any recipes out there........ and I'll be darn it - it's here at SMF!

Which recipe did you end up with?


----------



## bigbob73 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've had some made in Nola, great sausage!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have made both of these. They are both good.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 5, 2014)

Took a few ideas from each of the recipes listed.  I used a 4-1 pork to beef ratio, but next time I will leave the beef out all together.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

Green Onion Sausage

5 lbs pork (looking for 80/20 or 75/25)

1 ½ - 2 cups green onions - thinly sliced

1 ½ Tbsp sea salt (or a mix of MSG and salt)

1 Tbsp black pepper

2 tsp onion powder

2 tsp marjoram (mine was a little old, so maybe start at 1 tsp)

1 Tbsp sugar

½ tsp ground thyme

5 tsp cajun seasoning (not something salty like Tony’s)

½ cup dried milk powder

1 Tbsp dried parsley (fresh equivalent is better)

3-5 cloves of garlic crushed

¾ - 1 cup of water (or buttermilk for a different flavor)

Stuff in standard sized hog casings. Grill. Enjoy.

[if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";}</style><![endif]


----------



## squirejoe (Jun 11, 2014)

Posting this here for everyone's enjoyment and my future reference.​ ​ ​
3 1/2 - 4 pound pork butt
1/2 bunch green onion greens, chopped
1 medium head garlic, minced
1/2 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 cup fresh parsley, minced
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon smoked sweet paprika
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
Cut pork butt into strips that will fit into your grinder.

Mix the rest of the ingredients, except the green onion, and toss with the pork and refrigerate for at least 2 hours.

Grind using medium grind plate and then mix in the green onion

Stuff, smoke and enjoy!


----------



## chefbowpro (Jun 12, 2014)

Ever try using venison in the recipe? I love mine and mix fresh fennel in there too sometimes. Great flavors!


----------



## s24smoove (Jun 12, 2014)

fennel and fresh onion go very well together.

my approach to this green onion cajun would be salt the onion, add an additional white onion, small amount of thyme, a bit of crushed red pepper, stuff it, grill some while ur smokin some, cold beer.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 12, 2014)

S24smoove said:


> fennel and fresh onion go very well together.
> 
> my approach to this green onion cajun would be salt the onion, add an additional white onion, small amount of thyme, a bit of crushed red pepper, stuff it, grill some while ur smokin some, cold beer.


Well, thanks.  I was waiting for someone to show up and tell me how to do it right.


----------



## s24smoove (Jun 13, 2014)

to quantify this, i would start w/ 6 pounds, the reason being, you can scale 6.25 to12.5 to 25 to 50, w/ some minor tweeks, scaling is not strictly additive, anyhow

2oz salt, 6.25 lb shoulder, 2 bunches of onions, or just eye it up, .25 oz crushed red, pinch of thyme, about 20 oz h2o, if you want it cannot hurt to chop up some garlic and throw it in, 1 medium to large onion, i would food process the white onion to a pulp, do a super coarse grind, unless urn doin patties. this combination is difficult to mess up, the trick w/ this is the bitterness of the onion greens, that's why add an extra white onion, sugar content.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 14, 2014)

Processing a white onion would probably be better than the onion powder I used due to moisture content.  Pork fat must be getting really popular as my butts don't even come with that big layer of goodness anymore.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 22, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but this recipe is legit...


This is very representative of what you will find in the small country stores that make their own sausages up and down the river between Baton Rouge and New Orleans. It is a very simple country fresh green onion sausage.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks 

 indaswamp
  !


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe IDS, is it typical to measure in fluid ounces? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## jbellard (Jan 22, 2019)

Martin, 
You should check out chef John folse for that kind of sausage recipe. I’m not at home or I’d look myself. 
He’s got quite a few great recipes.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 22, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Thanks for the recipe IDS, is it typical to measure in fluid ounces? Never heard of such a thing.


Not typical. Can easily convert to grams though.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 22, 2019)

jbellard said:


> Martin,
> You should check out chef John folse for that kind of sausage recipe. I’m not at home or I’d look myself.
> He’s got quite a few great recipes.


Chef John Folse grew up in the same town as my family. He does have a green onion fresh sausage recipe, it is in his wild game cookbook. It is very close to the recipe in the above youtube. More BP, less cayenne....little more garlic....


----------

